# ممكن تعريف لل Biosystems Engineering



## ساهر للعلا (17 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني 
انا طالب في كندا في جامعه مانيتوبا
وطالب مساعدتكم في اختيار تخصص الهندسه انا كنت جاي على هندسة كيمائيه لكن الجامعه ماعندها هالتخصص وانا ما بي اغير الجامعه والجامعه فيها عدة مجالات في الهندسه وهم:
Biosystems (with Environmental Engineering option) 
Civil Engineering (with Environmental Engineering option) 
Computer Engineering 
Electrical Engineering 
Manufacturing Engineering 
Mechanical Engineering (with Aerospace Engineering option) 
Minors offered in: Arts, Computer Science, Management, Mathematics, and Music

وانا اللي عرفته انه اقرب تخصص للهندسه الكيمائيه هو Biosystems
فياليت ياخواني تفيدوني باي حاجه كيف التخصص وهل هو مرغوب وماهي مجاللات العمل 
وكل حاجه عنه 
وشاكر لكم تعاونكم


----------



## abue tycer (17 فبراير 2010)

*معلومات عن هذا الاختصاص*

*What is a biosystem?*

The biosystem is a complex life sustaining system. The land, water, and air system, interacting to produce food and support life on this planet, are all part of the biosystem. The biosystem, as we define it, includes food production and processing systems, natural resources, and the environment. We must use these natural resources to produce food responsibly while preserving the quality of the environment.
Problems in the biosphere are complex and require a multidisciplinary systems approach. A biosystems engineer must understand that every engineering action has a biological reaction. He or she must be able to integrate biology, chemistry, physics, and mathematics with the engineering and systems sciences in order to design comprehensive solutions to the problems of a biosystem.
*What does the Biosystems Engineering program involve?
*

The Biosystems Engineering program is designed to train students how to solve complex problems to ensure a plentiful, sustainable, and safe food supply and to improve the well being of humans. The BS program is flexible and allows students to take courses in a cognate area of their choice. Among these cognates are:


Food Engineering - emphasis on processing of food and food by-products.
Food Production Engineering - emphasis on the production aspect of food and fiber.
Natural Resources Engineering - emphasis on ecological and environmental aspects of utilization and preservation of land, air and water resources.
Biotechnology - emphasis on genetics, DNA, and molecular technology.
Biomedical - emphasis on biomaterials/biomechanics for application in medicine.
The job opportunities for biosystems engineers are rapidly expanding in areas related to food production, food processing, natural resources engineering, and environmental engineering. The U.S. food industry exceeds $400 billion in sales and employs over 25,000 engineers. Graduates find employment in the private sector and with governmental and international agencies.


----------

